# Lowe Pathfinder 1760 Questions



## B_KLCK8 (Apr 20, 2019)

I have been looking at purchasing a Lowe Pathfinder 1760 with a 115/80 mercury. Does any one know how they run? speed? Holeshot? I’ve only been in a G3 1860 Ccj not sure how they compare.


----------



## Riverdog (Apr 22, 2019)

Here it is with a 60/40.

https://cms.geteminleads.com/DBfiles/mediavault/othermedia/file/16451.pdf

A guy on my river with a 1656 ccj 60/40 Yamaha says he runs about 26 mph, I have blazer 1752 with a mercury 60/40 and I run 28 up and 29-30 down river. 
Hope the comparison helps some.


----------



## B_KLCK8 (Apr 25, 2019)

Thank you Riverdog! Awesome little sheet and a lot of good information on it. So I could expect somewhere in the 30-35 ran up and down river most likely.


----------

